# Does anyone work stockdogs here?



## bcnewe2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got started in sheep after I got my first working dog.  It was to costly to pay to work dogs some where else so I got my own sheep. I was just wondering if anyone on here works dog for farm work, sport, or fun? 

Kristen


----------

